# Kenda Executioners? They good?



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

Do they wear slowly? Cause like im not gonna be doing any pavement realy, only like hardpack sometimes mostly like soft trails and quite abit of mud...  They throw mud well like what ?


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

My Buddy runs 26's on his kodiak and we run a little pavement to get to mud, and he has had em for a year and he loves em! He had to buy Fender Flare's because in the soup you will get soaked!


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

lol it'll be even wrost fro me getting soaked cause im getting inch an a half wheel spacers


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

i have a set of skinny/wide 27s on my foreman, i love em, they grip well and dont wear much at all, even on pavement :biggthumpup:


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i've heard they run short.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

maybe a bit, but to be honest with ya i started at 9.75 front and rear ground clearance before lift and tires, now i have about 13 1/2 up front and 11 1/2 in the back


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

think im getting them but not royal distributing.... 130$-150%$ they on crack.... highlifter asking 100-110 for it ....


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

SuzukiMudder said:


> think im getting them but not royal distributing.... 130$-150%$ they on crack.... highlifter asking 100-110 for it ....


This is gona make ya hate me, but i got my whole set for 200 with no wear at all :bigok:


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

that sucks!! lol well for me but awesome for you,... checked with highlifter and to have it shipped to my door 650 $ .. fackkk  Royal is too expensive i gotta keep reminding myself that so i dont go buy it there....


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

SuzukiMudder said:


> that sucks!! lol well for me but awesome for you,... checked with highlifter and to have it shipped to my door 650 $ .. fackkk  Royal is too expensive i gotta keep reminding myself that so i dont go buy it there....


wow S*** is  expensive up there for real, they act like Canada is over seas, i think its:bsflag: that yall have to pay that much !


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Check royal distributings all together price.. may include shipping to Canada if its the Canada edition.. and I know how it feels on the price of shipping..


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

i checked the price they have it in store in a place near me but its 130$ for fronts and 150$ for rears... :/


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I gave 150 for a set of 26's with tits still on them.

They we're 26's but they only measured 25.25". They pull similar to a 589, and wear like iron. N worries with them wearing out anytime soon...even with heavy pavement riding.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

i have a set of 26 and they have been a great tire mine have almost 3000 miles on them and they look great and thats with a ton of hard hard miles but they are heavy so i would suggest 10 wide al around and also motosport.com has them for way under a hundred


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i dont know how far from the border you are, but i bought tires from mudthrowers.com and had them ship to a parcel holding service in the states. then just picked em up and payed the fees at the border. mudthrowers ships free in the states for sets of tires


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

motosports only has 25 inch tires for kenda executioner..... lame


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Find out what it would cost to ship from Manitoba and I will sell you 27's for $350. they have about 200km's


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

cattracks87 said:


> i have a set of 26 and they have been a great tire mine have almost 3000 miles on them and they look great and thats with a ton of hard hard miles but they are heavy so i would suggest 10 wide al around and also motosport.com has them for way under a hundred


yea man i forgot to mention, let me second that, they are extremely heavy for there size


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Have you tried mudthrowers.com? They hav great prices and can probly ship them cheap... They usually ship free in the states... I gave $300 for my 27" executioners and they were barely worn.... Great tires imo...


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

did you keep looking threw the pages of motosport i was just on there and there a couple pages after the 25s


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

i looked but no :/ no 26 inch kenda's guess ill just wait for Royal's tent sale or somethin ill get a pipe or somethin in the mean time


----------

